# This looks interesting……….future Mac Pro rumours……..



## kgdrum (Dec 28, 2021)

I don’t know how accurate this article is but this looks potentially like some serious computing power.


----------



## KEM (Dec 28, 2021)

If those specs actually happen and at the price point mentioned I would 110% get it, a similar spec’d version of the current Intel version would be like $15-20k so at $5k I’d say that’s a steal for that amount of power, let’s hope it actually happens!!


----------



## KEM (Dec 28, 2021)

3DC said:


> Personally I don't see any $5K Mac or PC as a great deal unless it can render a 3D scene in 8K format in say....30 seconds per frame.



Good thing I would absolutely never have to do that  if it can run Zebra and Omnisphere then I’m basically set!!


----------



## KEM (Dec 28, 2021)

3DC said:


> Yes, yes.......but imagine......just imagine.....you could run 100s Zebra and Omnisphere instances on Apple next gen CPU for just.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright got em all!! Well, except for HZ Piano, but the thought of running hundreds of ZebraHZ’s sounds very nice to me lol


----------



## 3CPU (Dec 29, 2021)

Perhaps several high end orchestral packs, 100 U-He instances and other heavy CPU-intensive plugins, amounting to 800 VI tracks, and this Apple Max Q silicon will still have massive amounts of headroom! And with even the most moderate cooling there be no heat or fan noise. Okay! I am probably exaggerating, somewhat 

Enough power to handle the transference of human consciousness, but not without caveats: Most people won't be able to afford anything but the transference to a Sub-Class Droid model with a permanent smiley face, and with every awkward movement it will creak and clang! It's beyond the pale. Enough power to navigate a starship at faster than light speed, and teletransport humans with all limbs and appendages attached! Oops! Sorry about that, buffers were set too low.


----------

